
Minimum Salary for Exempt Software Programmers in California - 11thEarlOfMar
http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=LAB&sectionNum=515.5.
======
11thEarlOfMar
Note that the minimum is updated annually. Most recent amount is $88,231.36.

Does not apply to trainees or entry level programmers.

[https://www.dir.ca.gov/oprl/ComputerSoftware.pdf](https://www.dir.ca.gov/oprl/ComputerSoftware.pdf)

